# If someone could help out, I would appreciate it



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I just want a LHW title belt added to my existing sig if that is possible.

Thanks


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll give it a go for ya


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i couldent reli find a decent picture of teh belt but this is what a managed to get


----------

